
3D model of slave ship brings harrowing history to life - mutnedjemet1980
https://www.archaeology.wiki/blog/2019/07/26/3-d-model-of-18th-century-slave-ship-brings-a-harrowing-story-to-life/
======
microcolonel
> _Between 1500 and 1867, some 40,000 voyages carried 12.5 million Africans to
> the Americas, where they were sold into slavery._

As far as I'm aware, the majority were sold into slavery _in Africa_ , and
then resold elsewhere.

(making the distinction because it's important to why there are still open
slave markets in parts of Africa)

~~~
danharaj
Strictly speaking you are enslaved the moment someone has captured you with
the purpose of selling you to another person. Can you explain in more detail
why you think this fine distinction is needed?

~~~
onetimemanytime
He's trying to say that over millenia whites enslaved whites, blacks enslaved
blacks and viceversa. Nothing personal or racial

~~~
microcolonel
> _Nothing personal or racial_

I don't think it's the case that there was nothing racial about the trans-
Atlantic slave trade, at least in terms of justifying it to a public who would
increasingly be inclined to think that society can tell people not to keep
slaves.

Though I would tend to agree that slavery was never _only_ about race, not
before the trans-Atlantic trade, and not during.

------
woodruffw
This model is cool, but also clinical: if you're interested in understanding
what it was like to _be_ an African kidnapped and sold via the Atlantic slave
trade, consider reading Zora Neale Hurston's Barracoon[1] or Aley Haley's
Roots[2].

[1]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barracoon:_The_Story_of_the_La...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barracoon:_The_Story_of_the_Last_%22Black_Cargo%22)

[2]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roots:_The_Saga_of_an_American...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roots:_The_Saga_of_an_American_Family)

~~~
aaron695
Roots is fiction, please don't try an understand the world from fiction or
even novels based on truth many or most 'popular' cultural autobiographies are
faked, from your Roots link -

"However, historians and genealogists found critical errors in his research.
Most of the novel is either unsupported or contradicted by the available
evidence."

~~~
woodruffw
Roots was _advertised_ as a fictionalization of Haley's family lore.

------
slavik81
I'm a little disappointed that they had to make a video in order for people to
view the 3D model on the web. The model itself should be viewable in a
browser, just like an image, a sound or a video. This is exactly the sort of
thing that glTF was designed for, so maybe one day that will be a reality.

~~~
pjmlp
Except for glTF to work, WebGL needs to work as well and it isn't a given,
without any sort of control of what kind of hardware or browser someone is
using.

And even if the hardware and browser offer proper WebGL support, it might
occur that the drivers are black listed, thus making any proper use of WebGL
unbewarable.

Such is the WebGL reality, where devices with native support for OpenGL ES
3.2, might still struggle to see a WebGL 2.0 scene.

With a video everyone gets to enjoy it.

~~~
slavik81
That's what I'm lamenting. I want to live in a world where a 3D model is no
more exceptional than a JPEG.

There's no inherent requirement for OpenGL support to render glTF 2.0. WebGL
is only required because browsers don't include native support.

~~~
pjmlp
The irony is that is exactly what Khronos shows on their glTF presentations.

------
uncoder0
Weird. Because of privacy settings I can't view the 3d model walk-through
video. Anyone else getting the issue? I disabled ublock but no dice.

[https://slavevoyages.org/voyage/ship](https://slavevoyages.org/voyage/ship)

~~~
kusha
It seems like you need to allow cookies for player.vimeo.com to get past that
dialog.

~~~
JasonFruit
"To get" makes it sound like a technical limitation. "To go" more accurately
represents the manipulative choice I suspect is the actual limitation.

------
charlescearl
The maps at the exhibit referenced[1] were fascinating.

I know people often criticize topics that surface anything remotely concerning
race, as there is a “race to the bottom”, but I often find that I learn a lot
just by the fact-checking that it spawns.

To that end, one reference that I didn’t know coming in is “Central Africans,
Atlantic Creoles, and the Foundation of the Americas, 1585-1660”, for the
degree to which Trans Atlantic slave trade re-shaped Central African society.
Secondly, a book I read a year or so ago Ibrahim Kendi’s “Stamped From The
Beginning” which discusses how exponential profits reaped by the trans-
Atlantic and inter-America slave trade — unprecedented in the human practice
of enslavement — spawned racist hierarchies that persist now.

[1]
[https://www.slavevoyages.org/voyage/maps](https://www.slavevoyages.org/voyage/maps)

------
corodra
" "We designed the model to be sensitive to the numerous issues of
representing the slave trade,” added Dr. Radburn. “The feedback we’ve received
so far has been very positive. "

What does being sensitive to issues about slavery mean? Is it historical
accurate or not? There should be no positivity. Only accuracy. It's not like
anyone truly imagines these days that any slavery from any time period was a
summer camp get-away. If someone can't handle the historical reality, don't
read about it to begin with. Bad things happened in the past. Get over it, but
learn from it so we don't make the same mistakes. Putting your head in the
sand doesn't change it. What's next, concentration camps will be downgraded to
just weight loss centers because people's sensitivities can't handle "people
were tortured and died in these places".

~~~
xwdv
It’s funny because “concentration camp” itself in the WW2 sense is a euphemism
for death camps. A concentration camp is nothing more than a place where you
concentrate individuals that you don’t want to allow to freely walk around at
large but don’t want to put into individual prison cells either. Inherently,
there is nothing wrong with a concentration camp.

~~~
LocalH
At this point, the whole term "concentration camp" has a negative connotation
and implies that the people being placed in the camp are being placed there
for innate traits such as race or nationality, instead of based on their
actions (in which case we just call it "jail" or "prison". Many people do
think of "death camps" when they hear the term, only because of the notoriety
of the Nazi camps.

The US ran their own concentration camps during WW2, to house Japanese
Americans. Sure, the US didn't go to the depths of the Nazi concentration
camps, but that doesn't make it any less deplorable to round people up purely
based on their race or nationality (or any other now-protected status).

------
ge96
I couldn't imagine the heat dang, smells, damn Screenshot from video
[https://i.imgur.com/9dooh8v.png](https://i.imgur.com/9dooh8v.png)

~~~
bilbo0s
That doesn't even factor in the sea sickness. Chained and locked in one
position with people stacked on top of you? Some of them vomiting on your head
in a sweltering, stifling, and pitch dark hole all day for 2 or 3 months? No
thanks.

~~~
ge96
2/3 months, damn, whoever is still alive…

------
aryehof
The barbarity and cruelty of mankind never fails to surprise and sadden me.

------
app4soft
Where is 3D model file?

